
YUI Powered Pacman - sant0sk1
http://www.digitalinsane.com/api/yahoo/pacman/
======
watmough
That feels insanely fast on my MacBook. Isn't there a way to run it on a 30
fps timer and slow it down a bit?

Great look though.

